
NYC’s tech boom will turn it into a ghost town - pointillistic
https://nypost.com/2019/11/02/why-new-york-citys-tech-boom-will-turn-it-into-a-ghost-town/
======
gshdg
Yeah, that’s just the Post doing it’s usual scaremongering. Yes, what it says
about the character of the city is true. No, it has nothing to do with the
startup scene taking root here.

The difference between NY and SF is that — while, yes, NY isn’t building
enough housing — not only could NY absorb the entire startup-employed
population of SF without it making a visible change to our population numbers
or housing pressure, we actually have vaguely sane zoning laws and have a
whole lot of housing (tho not nearly enough) being added every year.

